# Lost Simms fishing Pack Lower Blue river Sunday 8/8/10



## troutslayer (Sep 14, 2009)

I must have left my green Simms fishing pack at the lower blue take out on sunday around 7 ish. Someone could have picked it up with all the boats that were waiting to take out. If you found it please send me a pm. I am in need of it, it has all of my gear and I have a trip on thursday. Thanks for all your help. Case of beer to the finder.


----------



## troutslayer (Sep 14, 2009)

Bag has been found! Thank you Bill.


----------

